# Festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt



## bf3suchti (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Intenso Memory Station 2,5" 1TB. 
Seitdem ich meinen Desktop PC (mit Windows 7 32bit) mit einem neuen Mainboard (mit USB 3.0), neuem Arbeitsspeicher und neuem Prozessor aufgerüstet habe, wird meine externe Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt. Er kann also die Gerätetreiber nicht installieren. Vor der Aufrüstung hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert.
Im Gerätemanager wird die Festplatte als Unknown Device aufgeführt.

Wenn ich die externe Festplatte anschließe,dann kommt ganz normal der Ton, dass ein USB Gerät angeschlossen wurde und die LED auf der Festplatte leuchtet.
Dann habe ich die Festplatte mal an meinem Laptop angeschlossen und dort das selbe Problem gehabt.
USB-Sticks wiederum funktionieren am Rechner und am Laptop einwandfrei.

Kann mir einer bei diesem Problem helfen? Kann die Festplatte defekt sein (was ich nicht glaube), oder hat das was mit der Aufrüstung bzw. Treibern zu tun?

Gruß


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: HILFE: Festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt*

Hast du Windows neu installiert? Dann musst du dem Laufwerk ein Buchstaben zuweisen..


----------



## bf3suchti (23. Oktober 2011)

Nein Windows 7 habe ich nicht neu installiert.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Und vorher liefs? Schau mal in die Datenträgerverwaltung und guck obs da drin ist


----------



## bf3suchti (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja genau, vorher liefs. Habe halt nachm Aufrüsten dann den Chipsatz Treiber fürs Mainboard installiert, dazu dann noch den Etron USB 3.0 Treiber. In der Datenträgerverwaltung ist die Platte nicht drin.

Könnte der Controller der Intenso Platte defekt sein. Wenn ja, kommt man iwie an die Daten ran?


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Sonst nimm die Platte ausm gehäuse und schließ sie intern mal an


----------



## bf3suchti (23. Oktober 2011)

Hab die Festplatte mal ausgebaut und im Rechner mit SATA angeschlossen und... sie wird nach Treiberinstallation erkannt! 
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob sie wieder funktioniert, wenn ich den USB Controller wieder an die Festplatte klemme. Hab übrigens auch schon nen anderes Mini USB Kabel verwendet, hat nichts gebracht

Bis gleich^^


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne andere Platte ins Gehäuse einbauen  Wenn die auch nicht funkst dann ist das Gehäuse eben kaputt


----------



## bf3suchti (23. Oktober 2011)

Ok iwas ist wohl an der Mini USB Platine kaputt, weil die Festplatte nur erkannt wird, wenn sie über SATA angeschlossen ist. 

Wie ist denn das eigentlich, ist die Garantie, dadurch, dass ich das Gehäuse der Festplatte geöffnet habe, verloren gegangen? 
Kann ich evtl auch mit iwas selbstgebastelten und gekauftem diese Festplatte wieder zu nem mobilen Datenträger machen und wieder über Mini USB anschließen?

Son Gehäuse für das Ding habe ich jetzt leider nicht gefunden...


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Nein sollte dadurch nicht verloren gehen 
Klar es gibt zum Bespiel Adapter!


----------



## bf3suchti (23. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich mir auch son Gehäuse hier kaufen und die Platte da dann einbauen? Oder was für Adapter meinst du, stehe aufm Schlauch^^

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Extern-2-5-Zoll-HDD-SATA-Festplatte-USB-Gehause-22226-/260795188806?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3cb89ac646


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich kannst du das nehmen!  Ist zum rumtragen der Platte besser! c-enter Festplatten-Adapter IDE/SATA auf USB2.0 mit OneTouch Back
So was meinte ich!


----------

